# Perdomo Event and Wine Tasting



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Saturday I went to a Perdomo event and wine tasting at Burke Cigars and Lounge in Burke, VA, my local B&M. In a word... AWESOME!!

The Perdomo events are always a big draw and today was no exception. The La Grange winery, a local Virginia winery, was also there doing a tasting. 2 whites and 3 reds. Also, there was a local charity event outside for the Duffy House, a home for abused and battered women hosted by Christine who does the Broadminded show on XM radio. They were raffling off a basket of bath products for women, which I did not win. Damn it!!

It was just a great afternoon of cigars, wine, and wonderful people.

I started out with a Perdomo Champagne.

http://imageshack.us

The owner of the La Grange winery pouring some tasty samples.



John, Shami (the owner of Burke Cigars), and Walt the Perdomo rep.

http://imageshack.us

The XM ladies. On the far right is Christine and on her right is Connie the Sports Broad.

http://imageshack.us

Some of the guys enjoying the afternoon.

http://imageshack.us

Mike, Mike, and Charlie, some great BOTLs.



Oh yea... I was there too.



Fred, who owns the jewlery store next door, was there sampling some of the food.



More of the people there.

http://imageshack.us



And finally... my goodies for the day. A box of Perdomo Lot 23 natties, a box of Perdomo Habano Corojo, and the biggest freakin' lighter that Perdomo was giving away with any box purchase. Its a triple torch table lighter that is HUGE!!



I had a Perdomo Champagne, a Perdomo Lot 23, and a Perdomo Habano.

I guess that makes me a real Perdomo pimp... 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Man, that looks like it was a great time. Great pics also, thanks for posting them. I really need to get over there one of these days so we can have a smoke together :smoke:.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photo's Rick! 

Thanks for taking the time to post them. 

I luv cigar events.... you luck man you!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow. It looks like they had a great turn out. 

The only thing better than a cigar tasting is a cigar and wine tasting ... and food too!

That looks like it was a great time!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Man, I'm jealous (I believe I've mentioned that eh? hehe), very awesome Rick! Thanks for sharing man!


----------

